# Call for musicians in Nottinghamshire/Leicestershire/Lincolnshire



## awoolley82 (Feb 20, 2009)

I am looking to form a small chamber group of about three or four musicians to play nineteenth and early twentieth century Classical repertory and some early twentieth century 'popular' repertories (e. g. Cole Porter, Gershwin). I am a (male) pianist and would particularly like to find a singer, a violinist, another violinist/ string player, and or a wind player (treble), female and male, based in Nottinghamshire/Lincolnshire/Leicestershire. I like the idea of mixing Brahms with Gershwin, and think that a sensitively chosen repertory would appeal to people looking for music at functions (e. g. weddings) and possibly for concerts at local venues too. We could even dress up in 20s/30s gear! 

So, if you're about grade 8 standard, love Debussy, Borodin, Poulence, Ravel, Bridge etc. and are interested I would be delighted to hear from you!


----------

